# MANGOSTEEN MIRACLE



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Hi Folks, You`ve probably seen my story before , but I have to tell it over & over so I can at least help somebody. I have suffered with chronic I.B.S for over 18 years, & tried everything for relief, without success.,In fact a lot of things prescribed made me a whole lot worse. To cut along story short,a mate of mine had his thyroid removed thru cancer & we didnt hold much hope for him as he had left it a bit late. 6 weeks later he was a new man. He said his amazing recovery was due to Mangosteen Juice.Like most people in the west, I had never heard of it, but was willing to give it a try,as my mate also insisted that the juice gave him heaps more energy than he had for years, & I certainly needed that! After 2 weeks on the stuff I started to produce near normal stools, & the spasms were far less. Instead of having rotten pains till around midday then rushing for an 'explosion' in the loo ,I started to go 1st thing in the morning, with normal stools & again late afternoon. Wow, I could get on with my life ,& actually start making arrangements with people to do things ,& go places. From then on 7 months ago I have continued to drink Mangosteen with more & more benefits. Far less reflux in spite of a damaged esoephagus valve, the sphincter in my rectum used to spasm in the night & wake me up with annoying 'pain in the ar-No Longer! I used to get internal haems' .(externals removed years ago.) No Longer! Pruritus & other annoying skin problems round the nether region. No Longer! Sick headaches & sore ,out of focus eyes due to system poisoning & constipation. No More! I can now stop a migraine within 15 mins of its start, with a tot of Mangosteen. My ears were syringed every 3 months without fail due to small canals which encouraged fungus & damp wax to deafen me .No More. I had Gout on occasion in my right big toe upper joint. No More. I will never ever live again without my Juice. MANGOSTEEN TRULY IS A MIRACLE!!!


----------

